# varmint arrows



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

i am looking for arrows that i can use for varmints. when im out shooting i always see rabbits or squirrels or woodchucks and i thought it'd be fun to hunt 'em with my bow instead of a gun. the arrows im shooting are Easton Redlines and they weigh 235 grains. i am looking for a cheap arrow that with a judo tip will shoot about the same as these. i want something that i dont have to pay a lot for because i will probably be losing them haha. so any suggestions?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well. Fist off, you don't need a pricey judo. You can make lots of different types that will be better (but none work on groundhogs- you need to use a field point or broadhead through its head). As for shafts, look around for used ones. If they are too stiff that's okay- just put bigger fletchings on them. For close range this should be fine (like flu flus if your rest won't tear them off).


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I just go to bass pro and buy a half dozen of their store brand arrows for varmit hunting, or i wait for when they have a great deal on a half dozen arrows.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

alright i found Easton PowerFlight arrows upstairs (my dad has a lot of arrows he doesnt use and these were some of the lightest i found). so i did some weighing and a powerflight with a judo tip is exactly 101 grains heavier than my redlines. my question is at 20 yards how far lower will the powerflights hit than my redlines? i dont know much about this kind of stuff, but my bow is at 25" 45lbs and with the redlines it shoots 246fps. thanks
-Kevin


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> alright i found Easton PowerFlight arrows upstairs (my dad has a lot of arrows he doesnt use and these were some of the lightest i found). so i did some weighing and a powerflight with a judo tip is exactly 101 grains heavier than my redlines. my question is at 20 yards how far lower will the powerflights hit than my redlines? i dont know much about this kind of stuff, but my bow is at 25" 45lbs and with the redlines it shoots 246fps. thanks
> -Kevin


well the easiest was to find out is put them in the bow and shoot'em, not like you should go huntin varmits without practicing


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

thrill_seeker said:


> well the easiest was to find out is put them in the bow and shoot'em, not like you should go huntin varmits without practicing


i didnt plan on it haha. i was just trying to find arrows that would hit about the same as the ones im shooting now before i go out buying stuff.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Ya, just shoot the arrows and find out where they shoot and go kills some stuff.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> alright i found Easton PowerFlight arrows upstairs (my dad has a lot of arrows he doesnt use and these were some of the lightest i found). so i did some weighing and a powerflight with a judo tip is exactly 101 grains heavier than my redlines. my question is at 20 yards how far lower will the powerflights hit than my redlines? i dont know much about this kind of stuff, but my bow is at 25" 45lbs and with the redlines it shoots 246fps. thanks
> -Kevin


I would say shoot em and then go from there. I was the same way- I was wanting to whap some groung hogs now and later on in the season some rabbits and squirrels. I shoot CX200's for target and I found some Gold tip 55-75's of my dad's from a few years back and we fletched um up and cut em and they luckily shoot the same!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i say make sure the squirrels and rabbits you are seeing are in season.

wait i just say you live in NY. the only thingin season is red squirrel. its illegal to kill rabbits and greys right now. a few more months before we can do that.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> i say make sure the squirrels and rabbits you are seeing are in season.
> 
> wait i just say you live in NY. the only thingin season is red squirrel. its illegal to kill rabbits and greys right now. a few more months before we can do that.


yeah i wasnt planning on shooting them now haha just looking for some arrows and grey in september and rabbits in october


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> i say make sure the squirrels and rabbits you are seeing are in season.
> 
> wait i just say you live in NY. the only thingin season is red squirrel. its illegal to kill rabbits and greys right now. a few more months before we can do that.


If it's in my garden eatin my grub well I'll have to eat it(or my dog)


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I think they should make some sort of law that basically says if rabbits and squirrels are doing damage to your property or are a nusiance then you can shoot them.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

countryboy173 said:


> i didnt plan on it haha. i was just trying to find arrows that would hit about the same as the ones im shooting now before i go out buying stuff.


Fisrt off man when u get new or used arrows U need to shoot them there is no way u know haw there going to fly.. The only way is to shoot them with the head or going to use.. I sure would not take out a set of arrows I never shot before.. I don't care if it shooting targets or small game hunting.. U need to shoot them.... To find out how there going to fly... Also if u want to find out how they match up with your other arrows...( the ones u dont want to shoot) Just take one stand at 20 yrd.. with the same type of head u oick and let her fly.. 

For your in archery,

Cody R


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

cody roiter said:


> Fisrt off man when u get new or used arrows U need to shoot them there is no way u know haw there going to fly.. The only way is to shoot them with the head or going to use.. I sure would not take out a set of arrows I never shot before.. I don't care if it shooting targets or small game hunting.. U need to shoot them.... To find out how there going to fly... Also if u want to find out how they match up with your other arrows...( the ones u dont want to shoot) Just take one stand at 20 yrd.. with the same type of head u oick and let her fly..
> 
> For your in archery,
> 
> Cody R


okay. but all im trying to figure out is how much a hundred extra grains will make an arrow drop. i know there are a lot of factors involved i just wanted a rough estimate. if it would only drop about six inches or less so compared to my other ones than i would put the money down to buy them. it isnt a matter of me trying to figure out arrows i could buy that i dont have to shoot and i can just go out and try to illegally kill some rabbits. thanks for the responses though..
-Kevin


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> I think they should make some sort of law that basically says if rabbits and squirrels are doing damage to your property or are a nusiance then you can shoot them.


i agree.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

do u shoot a wheel bow ?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

cody roiter said:


> do u shoot a wheel bow ?


hmmm is a wheelbow a compound?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Joe(y) said:


> I think they should make some sort of law that basically says if rabbits and squirrels are doing damage to your property or are a nusiance then you can shoot them.


You can't. people would say that any rabbit is wrecking their garden and then we wouldn't have anymore. If you hand't noticed, some people are jerks who just like to kill.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

kegan said:


> You can't. people would say that any rabbit is wrecking their garden and then we wouldn't have anymore. If you hand't noticed, some people are jerks who just like to kill.


I'll give that a +1


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

here in kentucky if you have a farm you can get a permit and are allowed to kill so many. here in a few weeks me and my dad are suppost to get a yes or no from fish and wildlife to see if we can kill some of the geese off one of the farmers property we hunt off of because their doing damage to his crops.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> yeah i wasnt planning on shooting them now haha just looking for some arrows and grey in september and rabbits in october


you can go for reds right now. i have been with my pellet rifle. fun stuff.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> You can't. people would say that any rabbit is wrecking their garden and then we wouldn't have anymore. If you hand't noticed, some people are jerks who just like to kill.


good point


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

thrill_seeker said:


> If it's in my garden eatin my grub well I'll have to eat it(or my dog)


when i see them in the yard i send out the yorkie terrier. that things makes sure they get out of the yard and garden.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> you can go for reds right now. i have been with my pellet rifle. fun stuff.


yeah it is haha. we have a dead tree on the other side of a gully on the other side of my house. there are Always squirrels in it. a couple times a week i will go out with the 22 and shoot some of them


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> yeah it is haha. we have a dead tree on the other side of a gully on the other side of my house. there are Always squirrels in it. a couple times a week i will go out with the 22 and shoot some of them


ya. i have to get some cheap arrows for squirrels though. .22 was good but made me nervous and i couldnt use it in my best squirrel spott. that .177 pellet rifle if quiet and lays them out like nothing.


----------

